# Puggle Puppy & unfamiliar cats?



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm hoping to get my first dog in the next couple of months (I'm seriously considering a puggle).

My Grandmother lives about 400 miles west of me and I drive out there for long weekends a 3-4 times a year. She has a cat (about 9 years old) that isn't what you'd call playful. He has not been declawed.

My parents live about 700 west of my GM and I drive out there twice a year for 2 wk stays. They have a cat (about 18 months old) that is very playful. She has been declawed. When I go to my parents, I stop at GM's and pick up her and her cat.

What can I do to help my puggle and the cats "get along"--especially since he'll only see them a few times a year.

Thanks.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Why would you get a puggle?

I would hope you would get one from a rescue and not a BYB or mill...

Don't let the puppy get in the cats face, if the cats dont like the dog, they will probably just run away or tell the puppy to back off.


----------



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Why would you get a puggle?


Because after talking with a trainer about my needs/limitations, we concluded that was the best breed for me.



Pepper said:


> I would hope you would get one from a rescue and not a BYB or mill...


I had planned to try shelters first. 

I know what you mean by a mill and that's a definite NO--no way will I provide incentive for them to keep doing what they do by giving them my money. But what's a BYB?



Pepper said:


> Don't let the puppy get in the cats face, if the cats dont like the dog, they will probably just run away or tell the puppy to back off.


[/QUOTE]
Is there something I can do on my own here at home to train him to be "respectful" of cats in general?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

There is not such breed as a puggle ....but I think its great if you go the rescue route.

A BYB is a Back Yard Breeder....there have been many many threads on here about them...do a search you will find tones of info


I think as far as training to be around cats......its probably a good idea if you start socializing the pup at a very young age around other cats and make sure you teach the pup a strong "Leave it" command.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd consult a different trainer...as puggles are mixes, their temperament varies widely, so while more of the pug or beagle characteristics might suit your needs/limitations, you might get the complete opposite. 
I would ONLY recommend getting a puggle from a rescue, otherwise, I would suggest looking into shelters for a dog that would suit you, or start breed searching.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Locke said:


> I'd consult a different trainer...as puggles are mixes, their temperament varies widely, so while more of the pug or beagle characteristics might suit your needs/limitations, you might get the complete opposite.
> I would ONLY recommend getting a puggle from a rescue, otherwise, I would suggest looking into shelters for a dog that would suit you, or start breed searching.


X2

what needs/limitations do you have?


----------



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

pugmom said:


> what needs/limitations do you have?



My landlord permits a dog that is less than 25 pounds and "is not a breed on the 'viscous dogs' list".
I work during the day and I'm gone a minimum of 10 hours a day. I need a dog that isn't going to have such an abundance of energy that he's going to be destructive while I'm gone.
I want a dog that won't need daily brushings.
I want a dog that will take to training--I know some breeds don't have the attention span to really do well with training. This is where the beagle aspect comes in.
I do not have a yard for playtime and I'm pretty much a homebody. I'd like to have a dog that doesn't require a whole lot of exercise. Of course, we'll go for walks but not long walks and not daily (beyond potty trips). I was told that pugs and puggles don't like long walks/lots of exercise beyond playing with his toys.
I like the beagle aspect of a puggle because with the longer snout, breathing problems should be reduced. Although I'd provide whatever care the dog needed, I'd rather not bring dog into my life that is particularly prone to such health problems (not knowing up front during the decision process).
I don't want a dog that's a "yipper". I'd prefer one that's fairly calm/quiet.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Unfortunatly w/mix breeds you never know what your going to get....each dog is going to be a little different.......what if you get a puggle that has the aspects of a beagle and you were hoping for the aspects of a pug..

example 1...what if the dog takes after a pug instead of a beagle w/regards to training????

example 2.... what if the dog takes after a beagle and not the pug...when it comes to exercise and wants to be out "hunting" and "tracking" all the time????



2. neither pugs nor beagles are yippers..so mixing them has no bearing on that.

if your really worried about the breathing problems of a pug ...you can greatly reduce that by getting your pup from a reputable breeder whom takes the time to breed healthy dogs


----------



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

pugmom said:


> 1. Unfortunatly w/mix breeds you never know what your going to get....each dog is going to be a little different.......what if you get a puggle that has the aspects of a beagle and you were hoping for the aspects of a pug..
> 
> example 1...what if the dog takes after a pug instead of a beagle w/regards to training????
> 
> example 2.... what if the dog takes after a beagle and not the pug...when it comes to exercise and wants to be out "hunting" and "tracking" all the time????


Yeah--that part did have a little concerned. I had hoped that I might be able to tell which way he leaned by spending a little time with him before deciding for sure. Not sure exactly how I'd accomplish that though.



pugmom said:


> 2. neither pugs nor beagles are yippers..so mixing them has no bearing on that.


Yes--I realized that. I just listed everything in case you or someone else wanted to offer a suggestion for a diff breed.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

First off, no dog is going to be able to entertain itself for 10 hours when it isn't going to get a long walk.

Every dog needs a walk everyday. It's how they become social and learn not to be afraid of the world. It's how they release their energy so they are calm inside the house.

A pure pug would probably be fine, they should have short easy exercise and can be hyper, but playing fetch in the house and doing some training sessions, and some short walks can usually keep any small dog mentally and physically stimulated.

As said above, getting a pug from a reputable breeder or rescue will greatly reduce the risk of breathing problems.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

doni49 said:


> Yeah--that part did have a little concerned. I had hoped that I might be able to tell which way he leaned by spending a little time with him before deciding for sure. Not sure exactly how I'd accomplish that though.
> 
> 
> Yes--I realized that. I just listed everything in case you or someone else wanted to offer a suggestion for a diff breed.


If you getting a puppy then I don't think you would have enough time before you brought it home......pups change so much in the 1st year 

you might be able to get a better idea about the dog if its a rescue and has been living in a foster home ....they could give you a good idea of the dogs temperament.....

I hope I'm not coming off as attacking..its great you are getting info before running out and getting a pup......but many people are just not informed about what to realistically expect from mix breed dogs...it really is a crap shoot what your going to end up with....it is also pretty hard to find a good breeder that breeds mix dogs?....you wouldnt want to give money to a ByB or a puppy Mill 

I'm not knocking mix breeds but if you want a mix try to find one in rescue that needs a loving home (there are soooo many out there)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you able to get home during the work day at all? If not, I would avoid getting a puppy. Puppies (especially smaller breeds) can't "hold it" for very long when they are young, so you'd have to be able to go home multiple times during the day to let puppy out to pee. I have a 14 week old large breed puppy and go home every 3 hours to let her out during the workday.


----------



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Are you able to get home during the work day at all? If not, I would avoid getting a puppy. Puppies (especially smaller breeds) can't "hold it" for very long when they are young, so you'd have to be able to go home multiple times during the day to let puppy out to pee. I have a 14 week old large breed puppy and go home every 3 hours to let her out during the workday.


No I have a 30 minute commute to work (one way). I'm seriously considering litter box training so that he wouldn't have to wait.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

doni49 said:


> My landlord permits a dog that is less than 25 pounds and "is not a breed on the 'viscous dogs' list".
> I work during the day and I'm gone a minimum of 10 hours a day. I need a dog that isn't going to have such an abundance of energy that he's going to be destructive while I'm gone.
> I want a dog that won't need daily brushings.
> I want a dog that will take to training--I know some breeds don't have the attention span to really do well with training. This is where the beagle aspect comes in.
> ...


Seriously, no reputable breeder will give you a dog. Not trying to be mean but if you can't even go for daily walks with your dog then what is the point of having one if you can't spare your dog 20 minutes a day? You basically just want your dog to lie around all day an go to the bathroom by himself. Would you like him to feed himself too?


----------



## doni49 (Mar 2, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> Seriously, no reputable breeder will give you a dog. Not trying to be mean but if you can't even go for daily walks with your dog then what is the point of having one if you can't spare your dog 20 minutes a day?


Actually, I believe I said that we WOULD go for walks--but not LONG walks (20 min is not a long walk). And while it may not be daily, it'll probably be 3-5 times a week.



Westhighlander said:


> You basically just want your dog to lie around all day an go to the bathroom by himself. Would you like him to feed himself too?


Well if there's a way.... no seriously. I just find it baffling that I'm hearing all this. I can't be the only working single person who's ever wanted to have a dog for a companion. I'm trying to make that happen and at the same time do my best to provide for his needs.

It's because I'm not very active that I'm looking for a dog that doesn't require as much exercise as others. I know there are dogs out there that prefer less exercise--I'm trying to find one of them.

I came to this site wanting to make sure that the dog/pup that I brought home would be a good fit. Because I don't want to be one of the many people that end up having to give the dog away or worse have to take him to a shelter when I'm unable to find a good home.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

doni49 said:


> Actually, I believe I said that we WOULD go for walks--but not LONG walks (20 min is not a long walk). And while it may not be daily, it'll probably be 3-5 times a week.
> 
> 
> Well if there's a way.... no seriously. I just find it baffling that I'm hearing all this. I can't be the only working single person who's ever wanted to have a dog for a companion. I'm trying to make that happen and at the same time do my best to provide for his needs.
> ...


I work 40+ hours a week. I get up early. My dog goes on at least 3 walks a day, not including pee/poo breaks. All dogs need a daily walk. People who work make the sacrifice to have a dog.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

My commute to work is 40 minutes, but what I have to do with Luna is come home on lunch. Thankfully, my employer has been accommodating. I come home at 10:30 and my husband comes home at 2:00. When she's a bit older, we'll cut down to just one visit home during the day. 

This is why I was trying to say an older dog will likely suit your needs better. An older dog will be able to hold it longer.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

doni49 said:


> I can't be the only working single person who's ever wanted to have a dog for a companion.


No, you're not, but those working single people on here make time for their dog's needs no matter how busy they are...it just seems like your lifestyle would be better suited for a cat.


----------



## d80poppy (Mar 8, 2009)

doni49 said:


> My landlord permits a dog that is less than 25 pounds and "is not a breed on the 'viscous dogs' list".
> I work during the day and I'm gone a minimum of 10 hours a day. I need a dog that isn't going to have such an abundance of energy that he's going to be destructive while I'm gone.
> I want a dog that won't need daily brushings.
> I want a dog that will take to training--I know some breeds don't have the attention span to really do well with training. This is where the beagle aspect comes in.
> ...


Ok, I read your list and I had to chuckle. I have a "puggle" that we chose for many of the same reasons you listed. Let me tell you about our experiences with Poppy (1 year old puggle).

1. Our landlord had roughly the same requirements. She's 22 pounds. My vets confirmed that she's underweight and that her healthy weight is 24-25 pounds.

2. She's not destructive while I'm away because she is crated, but when she is let out of her crate, she is a raging ball of energy! I would never leave her uncrated when I am out of the house.

3. She sheds like CRAZY! She could probably use daily brushings. She gets them about every 3-4 days now.

4. She is STUBBORN. She is only just what I would call housebroken. She has yet to pass an obedience class. We were about a week away from taking her back to where we got her. (Oh and did I mention that she won't go potty outside when it's raining, snowing, defrosting, etc?)

5. Only when we began exercising her every single day (30-45 minute walk), working with her one on one (20-30 minutes training activities), and keeping to a pretty strict schedule did we see results. We also installed an in-ground fence around our yard for her to have more room to roam. We take her to the dog park at least once a week.

6. We did get the beagle snout and no breathing problems. But we also got the beagle cherry eye in both eyelids. She had surgery to have them corrected (when she was spayed) at about 4 months. The vet said that the possibility of them prolapsing again are pretty good. We also got a very sensitive digestive tract.

7. She doesn't yip. She HOWLS. When we leave the house, when we come home, when she hears something, when she wants to go outside, when she stands on the couch and sees an animal outside, and sometimes just for fun. 

With the puggle (or I'm guessing any hybrid, cross, etc), you really don't know which traits will show through. If I had it to do over again, I would choose a purebred from a rescue. HOWEVER, I love my dog. She IS a lot of work. I don't think this is exclusive to the puggle, but to dogs in general. Good luck!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

But, you can't give a real definition of what a puggle will be like, because there is no 100 percent answer.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Locke said:


> No, you're not, but those working single people on here make time for their dog's needs no matter how busy they are...it just seems like your lifestyle would be better suited for a cat.


I second that... you're probably better off with a cat... If you can't get up an hour before you normally do to let your dog out, feed and walk it, or have anyone check on it during the day if you can't commute home at lunch (even an adult dog) then you probably should re-consider, as it just isn't fair to the dog... especially a puppy, you would be depriving them of much needed affection and socialization that they need while they are developing. 3-5 walks a week just isn't enough... my dog gets 3 walks a day... Today we did about an hour total and another hour at one friends house playing with his dog, then another hour at my neighbour's house playing with theirs. Only after all that, is he tired enough to rest, anything less and he's still hounding me to play. 

Sorry to sound mean at the beginning of my post, I just hope you really think hard about the dog's well being, as well as your wishes for a companion and make the best decision for both of you.


----------



## SC1584 (Mar 5, 2009)

doni49 said:


> My landlord permits a dog that is less than 25 pounds and "is not a breed on the 'viscous dogs' list".
> I work during the day and I'm gone a minimum of 10 hours a day. I need a dog that isn't going to have such an abundance of energy that he's going to be destructive while I'm gone.
> I want a dog that won't need daily brushings.
> I want a dog that will take to training--I know some breeds don't have the attention span to really do well with training. This is where the beagle aspect comes in.
> ...


I have a 4 month old beagle/pug mix. I had heard many of the same things about these guys before I got one. Here are my reactions/thoughts after 2 months of "parenthood" as a single working adult.

1. My guy is about 16 lbs, and he was the smallest in his litter. At the vet's office on Saturday, we saw 2 other beagle/pugs(with different human families). One looked like a walking beer keg with a pug face, the other looked more beagle in shape and face. Totally different body proportions, both weighed about 50 lbs. One of the human parents said the breeder told her that her pup would be about 15 lbs full-grown. Sizewise he looked more like a lab than a beagle/pug mix. Since you can't gauge their adult size with any reliability, you have to consider the possibility that he may outgrow the limit. What would happen then?

2. A minimum of 10 hours alone daily? That's a tough one. I spend an hour with my guy before work every day, including a 30 min walk and then playtime/training exercises before he goes in the crate. I go to work for 4 hours or so, then come home at lunch for 30 mins to let him out, then another 4 hour span, followed by a 30-40 min walk, his dinner, and then another 30-40 min walk, and a couple hours of indoor playtime/training til we go to bed around 11. That's every single weekday. On the weekends, it lightens a little, ie we sleep in an extra hour, but we still have to hit the same activity level for the day...or else. If I so much as skimp on any of the walks or play/training time, it's like unleashing a tornado in the house. He becomes destructive, growls, nips aggressively, runs around wild, knocks over everything he can and urine-marks the furniture. This behavior is not caused by a lapse in training, or a bad biological temperament. It's strictly attention-seeking behavior combined with a surplus of energy from a lack of stimulation all day. If I stick to the routine, he's a loving, attentive, obedient gentleman. The big thing to remember: Your dog doesn't leave the house, go off to work, do stuff all day, and then come home and meet up with you. He sits at home wishing you were there. To be a good owner, you have to maximize the daily time you have outside of work to provide stimulation and fulfillment. If you don't, you will both suffer. I can guarantee you this: a puggle won't be happy to sit on the couch and watch TV at night after you have a long day, or to sit quietly when you have the flu or a migraine and only want peace and quiet. Their needs are there all day, every day, and if you don't rise up to that challenge and obligation, it will be a painful and regrettable decision to add a dog to your life. This is definitely not a low-stress, easygoing lapdog type of homebody. 

3. Scrappy sheds a little but he's still very young, from what I've heard it gets much much worse. I'll reserve comment until he goes through a shedding season as an adult. He does produce a fair amount of dander which means twice weekly vacuuming and once weekly mopping. If you're not into cleaning regularly, you may have a big adjustment to make.

4. They will definitely take to training very well. My pup's been a breeze to train because he's very food-motivated. As long as I have treats, and use them to identify the right behaviors, he will comply and he has learned a large array of commands, and continues to obey them daily. Unfortunately, it's hard to use this as a good qualifier for puggles, because it's true of almost any dog. Attention spans do have some effect, but no dog is untrainable. And puggles are not the only dogs that learn well, so it's tough to use this as a good reason to get one.

5. This is definitely going to cause some issues for you. These dogs need daily exercise in pretty large amounts, and the older/bigger they get, they need even more because they get stronger and better conditioned. You will definitely have a total devil-dog inside the house if you don't walk at least 20-30 mins/day after that much confinement/alone time. We cover 45-90 mins of outdoor walking a day, plus indoor training and playtime, and the dog park 2-4 times per week. It's a lot, and it's a challenge to meet that every day, but as I said, the results are obvious. He is a torturous little demon without that daily physical stimulation. With it, he is an unbelievably great member of the household. You also have to factor in socialization. If your dog does not meet other dogs/people/children and see a lot of sights and sounds and investigate new smells, he'll turn into a weirdo. He won't do well in new situations outside the house because he won't be used to experiencing new things. So beyond the simple physical reasons they need to get out, there are also underlying psychological/emotional reasons as well. If you want your dog to sit on the couch and watch tv with you every night after work, he's a lot more likely to develop serious psychological issues that show up as bad behavior in different situations. 

6. My dog has the longer beagle snout, doesn't look puggish at all, and he still has some breathing issues. Nothing major that requires medical intervention, but he snorts and hacks a lot and snores really loudly at night. It's no guarantee that even with a beagle snout, you are problem-free. 

7. This one is tough, as it can be a real mixed bag from dog to dog, and also depend on training. By his nature my pup has been very vocal from the start, lots of whining and howling. I have never indulged this behavior, usually when he makes noise I immediately ignore him. No touch, no eye contact, no giving in no matter what. When he's quiet, I will deal with him again. Sometimes it takes 20-30 mins of howling/barking/whining before he stops. This has been going on for months. Keep in mind I've never positively reinforced the vocalizations. He knows at this point that to get my attention or get what he wants, he has to sit quietly. He just loves to make noise. And the howl can be piercing and unholy at times. Especially when it's 6:45 am and he hears birds singing outside, or the garbage truck etc. Calm/quiet is the last pair of words I'd use to describe his behavior, even in the best of circumstances. 

This isn't a judgment either way of your ability to care for a dog, but I think many of your points may not work with a beagle/pug mix. A purebred pug may actually be what you're looking for, as they definitely have a much lower exercise requirement and can tolerate being alone better than the mix. I would just hate to see you get a beagle/pug mix thinking it fits all your criteria, to find out that the dog's engine revs a lot higher than you expected. I consider myself a very active 25 year old male and the daily time and energy necessary to take care of this guy has been even more than I expected. I love him to death and I'm glad I have him, but it's a LOT of work. I think you should put some more time into considering other, less active breeds first. And really evaluate how ready you are to change your lifestyle to suit a dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

doni49 said:


> Well if there's a way.... no seriously. I just find it baffling that I'm hearing all this. I can't be the only working single person who's ever wanted to have a dog for a companion. I'm trying to make that happen and at the same time do my best to provide for his needs.


You certainly aren't the only working single person who's ever wanted a dog. Many of us work. People wake up earlier to walk their dogs before work. They come home at lunch to let the dog out to potty and burn some energy; or they get dog-sitters, dog-walkers or doggy daycare to help. They take their dogs out after work as well. It is doable, but you need to put in the extra effort, not take on a new responsibility and expect your lifestyle to remain the same.



> It's because I'm not very active that I'm looking for a dog that doesn't require as much exercise as others. I know there are dogs out there that prefer less exercise--I'm trying to find one of them.


All dogs -- maybe short of senior small breeds -- should get a walk every day. Any mix with Beagle in him isn't going to be one of these dogs. Not till he hits his golden age, anyway.

If you'll excuse my saying, the pug/beagle mix is one of the most enigmatic ones in my book. Very often you get a dog that wants to run 3 miles a day (as do both my 9 and soon-to-be 11 year-old beagles), but can't because it has breathing problems. Because you're getting a mixed breed dog, you can't tell if it's going to be stubborn and shed tons like the beagle does. You can't tell if it's going to have the energy levels of the beagle or the pug. It's like playing roulette with genetics. You don't even know if it's going to grow to the beagle size, which could be up to 35 lbs. Getting a mixed breed when you have such strict requirements about grooming, size and exercise can be really tricky, unless you adopt a dog that's already an adult.

I would seriously consider a purebred pug from a reputable breeder. Reputable breeders take measures to ensure their dogs don't have breathing issues, and provide support throughout the pup's life to help it grow as a healthy and well-behaved dog. Regarding health problems in the mix, just because it doesn't have a short snout doesn't mean it can't have health problems. It can have any number of the genetic problems that BOTH the pug and beagle are prone to, including patellar luxation and PDE (from the pug) as well as epilepsy and progressive retinal atrophy (from the beagle).


----------

